# Connexion d'un MacBook Pro avec une TV (HDMI)



## hxctn (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai récemment acheté un adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI de la marque Belkin ( Résultats Google Recherche d&#39;images correspondant à http://www.belkin.com/images/productmt/488641/372.jpg ). 
Je le connecte donc à mon Mac (MacBook Pro de 2012 sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5) d'un côté et à un autre câble HDMI d'un autre côté, qui lui est connecté à ma TV (Toshiba). Mon écran Mac devient bleu un instant et mon écran de TV est noir. Je suppose que les deux écrans se détectent donc bien, puisque mon Mac semble réagir et normalement l'écran de la TV est bleu lorsque rien n'est connecté. 
Je vais donc ensuite dans Préférences Système puis Moniteurs, mais lorsque je clique sur Détecter les moniteurs, absolument rien ne se passe. Je n'ai pas non plus de bouton Disposition ou autre, il n'y a que deux onglets : Moniteur et Couleur. Dans l'onglet Moniteur, je peux seulement régler la résolution et la luminosité, et dans l'onglet Couleur je ne peux que ouvrir le profil LCD Couleur (mon écran Mac et non TV) et Étalonner. 
Je n'ai donc aucun possibilité de "Mirror Displays", je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire 

Merci d'avance  !


----------



## Loscyde (13 Mars 2014)

En fait quand l'écran vire au bleu l'espace d'une seconde sur le Mac, ça ne veut pas dire qu'un moniteur externe est reconnu, mais simplement qu'un port MiniDisplay a été connecté. Même s'il le câble MiniDisplay n'est relié à rien, l'écran passe tout de même au bleu.

J'ai eu exactement le même souci sur mon MacBook Air mi 2011 pour le connecter en MiniDisplay vers VGA. J'ai dans l'idée que le problème vient du Thunderbolt, parce qu'on a beau dire que le Thunderbolt gère le MiniDisplay, dans les faits, ça ne marche pas bien. J'avais aucun problème avec mon MacBook Unibody pour le connecter en MiniDisplay/VGA, mais sur le MBA, pas moyen.

Au final, j'ai remarqué une technique très "artisanale". En fait, si je rabats l'écran du MacBook Air, puis qu'ensuite je branche le MiniDisplay (pendant qu'il est en veille), et qu'enfin je rouvre l'écran, alors ça marche environ 3 fois sur 4. Donc essaye toujours cette technique.

Sinon, je pense qu'avec un Thunderbolt vers HDMI, ça marcherait mieux. Et je le répète : on peut dire ce qu'on veut sur la compatibilité entre Thunderbolt et MiniDisplay, mais dans les faits, ça ne marche pas toujours.


----------



## hxctn (13 Mars 2014)

Je viens d'essayer de mettre simplement le câble sans qu'il ne soit connecté à rien et mon écran de Mac ne devient pas bleu, ça ne se passe que lorsque je le branche ensuite à la TV Je supposais donc que c'était surtout un problème de connexion puisque mon Mac ne détecte pas les moniteurs (rien ne passe quand je clique dessus). 
Par contre, j'ai bien un câble Thunderbolt vers HDMI et non vers VGA. L'emballage indique bien que c'est un câble compatible avec les MacBook dotés d'un ports Mini Displayport / Thunderbolt, c'est pour ça que je l'avais choisi.

J'essaierai ta technique plusieurs fois alors, peut-être que ça marchera, merci en tout cas !


----------



## Loscyde (13 Mars 2014)

Oui j'ai bien compris que tu avais un câble vers HDMI et non VGA. Par contre, tu avais dit que c'était un MiniDisplay. Donc c'est un câble MiniDisplay ou un Thunderbolt ?

Parce que dans mon cas, c'est bien un câble MiniDisplay vers VGA, et on m'avait dit aussi que le MiniDisplay est compatible avec le Thunderbolt, ce dont je ne suis pas convaincu. (disons ça ne marche pas tout le temps, ou alors si ça marche c'est très instable, du genre l'image s'affiche 2 secondes puis ça coupe, etc)

Par contre si c'est bien un câble Thunderbolt, et sachant que ton macbook est censé être équipé du Thunderbolt vu la date, eh bien je ne sais pas trop d'où ça peut venir. À la limite, peux-tu essayer sur une autre TV ?


----------



## hxctn (13 Mars 2014)

Ah d'accord, je n'avais pas bien compris ta remarque  Alors c'est un MiniDisplay mais  l'emballage dit "les appareils doivent être dotés d'un port MiniDisplay Port/Thunderbolt" donc je ne comprends pas trop la distinction entre les deux 

J'ai pensé à essayer avec une autre TV mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester


----------



## Loscyde (13 Mars 2014)

Perso je suis convaincu que la compatibilité MiniDisplay/Thunderbolt est instable.

En fait, MiniDisplay c'est l'ancienne technologie qu'on utilisait pour connecter un Mac sur un moniteur externe, via VGA ou DVI par exemple. 
Puis vers 2011-2012 à peu près, Apple a remplacé le port MiniDisplay par le Thunderbolt, beaucoup plus puissant. Le logo a changé (on est passé d'un carré aux bords arrondis avec deux traits sur les côtés à un petit éclair) mais le port en lui-même, disons sa forme, est exactement identique.

Alors c'est censé être compatible, mais à mon sens, ça ne marche pas toujours. Parce que je me suis permis plusieurs expériences, et avec mon MacBook unibody équipé d'un port MiniDisplay, je n'ai aucun souci pour connecter mon Mac à un moniteur externe (TV, vidéoprojecteur, etc.) en passant par l'adaptateur MiniDisplay vers VGA.
Par contre, sur mon ancien MacBook Air équipé d'une prise Thunderbolt, ce même câble ne me permet pas de le connecter à coup sûr. C'est très instable, et la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour que la connection se fasse, c'est de brancher le MiniDisplay pendant que l'ordi est en veille. (ça fait exactement pareil sur le MacBook Pro mi-2012 de ma soeur, soit le modèle que tu possèdes.)

Et pour continuer la petite histoire, sur mon MacBook Pro Rétina actuel, équipé du Thunderbolt 2.0, le port MiniDisplay ne me permet tout simplement pas de me connecter à ma TV. (en veille ou non, ça ne marche pas, rien n'est détecté, et j'ai essayé sur mes deux ports Thunderbolt)


Bref, tout ça pour dire que dans mon idée, Thunderbolt et MiniDisplay ne sont pas très copains, et qu'à mesure que le Thunderbolt s'améliore, sa compatibilité avec le MiniDisplay s'amenuise. (Et je n'ai jamais trouvé d'info fiable sur Internet qui affirme qu'on obtient exactement les mêmes résultats avec MiniDisplay et Thunderbolt. Tout le monde dit que c'est compatible, parce que tout le monde l'écrit sur la boîte, mais dans les faits, je trouve cela très douteux, car ceux qui le disent ne sont jamais ceux qui s'en servent.)


----------



## hxctn (13 Mars 2014)

D'accord! Du coup, il faudrait que je teste avec une autre TV, en le mettant en veille ou bien avec un autre câble, Thunderbolt et pas MiniDisplay cette fois c'est ça ? 
Mon frère a aussi un MacBook Pro mais de 2008 ou 2009, de l'ancienne technologie du coup (il me semble avoir lu que Thunderbolt n'est arrivé qu'en 2001 ou 2012). Ça devrait mieux marcher du coup, si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Loscyde (13 Mars 2014)

2011 et pas 2001 ^^

Oui le plus probable c'est que ça marche avec l'ordi de ton frère.

Après, je n'ai pas testé d'adaptateur réellement "Thunderbolt", mais je pense que c'est ça la solution. (J'en achèterai un d'ici quelques mois car je n'en ai plus l'utilité en ce moment).

Sur une autre TV, avec ton Mac et ton câble actuels, ça sera certainement aussi instable, mais ça dépend des supports. Quand j'étais à l'IUT, il y avait certains vidéoprojecteurs sur lesquels je me connectais sans trop de soucis, et d'autres avec lesquels c'était vraiment galère.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

salut 
déterrage . 
AVEC LE MËME CORDON le  Mdisplayport /HDMI serait il opérationnel sur un MBP mi-2009 ? 
merci


----------



## akwell (13 Mars 2018)

Loscyde a dit:


> 2011 et pas 2001 ^^
> 
> Oui le plus probable c'est que ça marche avec l'ordi de ton frère.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, j’ai un macbook air et un adaptateur mini DisplayPort vers HDMI.
Lorsque je le connecte à ma TV panasonic, il n’est pas reconnu (ps3 et switch fonctionne parfaitement en hdmi). 
Lorsque je le connecte à ma TV lg plus ancienne, le macbook air est reconnu. Incroyable !!!
J’aimerais bien sûr le connecter à ma TV panasonic qui est plus grande.


----------

